#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  (ampp) nace sp0407-2018-sg

## imp

Please, Could anyone share NACE SP0407-2018-SG ("Format, Content, and Guidelines for Developing a Materials Selection Diagram")?



Thanks in advanceSee More: (ampp) nace sp0407-2018-sg

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabili

Thanks Pedrogarcia. All the best

----------


## tewes

Can you please share this standard?

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here again:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

